# Hey



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey all, not sure how well this will be received as it seems to be a rather quiet section of the forum but I thought I should still introduce myself.

And here's where I also get stuck, not sure exactly what to say but I'm Caitlin, 22 from just outside Peterborough, anything else ask away. I hope to be sticking around for a while 

C x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Caitlin,

Seeing as the women that fought so hard to get this section created hardly ever post in here, I though I'd better pop in and welcome you 

Welcome to the White Elephant of the Forum :wink: 

Yep - you guessed it - I'm not female....I just loiter around here occasionally


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey thanks for the "Hi".

The more I look at this section, the more I notice that it really isn't used at all is it! Oh well I suppose I will catch you in the rest of it!

C xx


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I sometimes wear my wifes clothes when she's out, can I post here?  :wink:

Hi! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I sometimes wear my wifes clothes when she's out, can I post here?  :wink:
> 
> Hi! And welcome to the forum!


I'm not sure you can post anywhere with habbits like that 

C x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes wear my wifes clothes when she's out, can I post here?  :wink:
> ...


There is place on the internet for everything, so they say ! :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My screen is a little fuzzy (dont ask why).

Did she say rabbits?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Leg said:


> My screen is a little fuzzy (dont ask why).
> 
> Did she say rabbits?


As in the rampant variety?

It's no wonder your screen is a little fuzzy darling :roll:

C x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Caitlin,

welcome to the madhouse. 

You're right, this place is far too quiet so I spend my time else where


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > My screen is a little fuzzy (dont ask why).
> ...


Its due to my bad habits


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Which particular bad habits would those be?

C x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> Which particular bad habits would those be?
> 
> C x


Dressing up as a nun for one :wink: :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Which particular bad habits would those be?
> ...


Ahh so that's where I know him from :roll:

x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

C4TLN said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


Yep, thats him........ he just cannot get out of the habit :wink:

Welcome


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Which particular bad habits would those be?
> ...


Paul, Paul, Paul!!!!! Things you say :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


Who me?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Or was I hearing voices [smiley=gossip.gif] :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Must admit I never usually look here either, I'm more of an off topic type of gal.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Must admit I never usually look here either, I'm more of an off topic type of gal.


What topic are you off :wink: :lol:


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is getting interesting....glad i came in !!

you've got 22 year old Caitlin who "knows" the cross dressing nun variety who likes rabbits and lisa who loves to go "off topic".....

whatever next.......cool !! hahaha !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the madhouse, Chester 

Why do I get the impression that you live in Chester? Have a look at this and I'll see you on my next cruise :-*

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=84035


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

strange as it may sound I don't live anywhere near chester...and no my name isn't Chester either....long story !!

I look forward to meeting some of you at some point !! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chester2000 said:


> strange as it may sound I don't live anywhere near chester...and no my name isn't Chester either....long story !!
> 
> I look forward to meeting some of you at some point !! :wink:


I'll be interested in that long story


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

would need to be extremely drunk before disclosing details !

Lets just say i'm sure i could but the cross dressing nun into the shade hahaha !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Your secret is safe with me :wink:


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

good skills..........that's one secret safe then hahaha !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chester2000 said:


> good skills..........that's one secret safe then hahaha !! :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

